

Colourlovers (YC W10) Coloring Book: Jonny's Startup Adventure - dariusmonsef
http://www.storenvy.com/products/36295-coloring-book-jonny-s-startup-adventure

======
dariusmonsef
From COLOURlovers (YC/W10), we bring you the ultimate coloring book for
Hackers everywhere...

"Through 14 pages of coloring you'll help him name his idea and color in the
world he hopes to take over as he meets such characters as: Michael Arrington,
Robert Scoble, Dave McClure, Chris Sacca, Mark Zuckerberg + Sean Fanning & the
Missing Dinner Guest, The Last Super Angels Supper, Steve Jobs, Paul Graham &
The Ultimate Sign of Success... A Custom Zonda!"

 _You'll even get to color in your very own YC Dinner!_
<http://jonnysstartupadventure.s3.amazonaws.com/PGYC.jpg>

------
jamesteow
A pain I know all too well...

[http://assets.storenvy.com/product_photos/131899/6-McClure_o...](http://assets.storenvy.com/product_photos/131899/6-McClure_original.png)

------
egypturnash
I can't help but feel that this would work much better as a coloring book if
the artist hadn't included all those grey washes.

~~~
dariusmonsef
Fair point... This is being fine tuned before printing.

